# Burke Weather conditions for Friday, Dec 20th 2013



## billski (Dec 20, 2013)

Skied Burke today.  Here is a quick snapshot of conditions.  I believe you can extrapolate this to other areas.

1. Temp 32F pretty much steady from St. John's and south, both morning and evening today.
2. Hit snowfall from St. J's northwards this am.  Fresh (car) tracks were had.
3. Snowing at Burke until about 1:30, varied from sugar (early), to small flakes, to wet flakes (noon) to rain 1:30, then back to snow at 2:30, then a very light drizzle with very heavy fog/cloud cover at the summit.
4. at 5pm, temp inversion on Burke - 37 summit, 32 base.
5. skiing started out fast on the groomers.  The natural trails were doing pretty good for knocking around in about 4" of chop, but by about 1pm, they had become dense, heavy and wet.  Still moveable but a lot more work.
6. Needed wax by about 1pm.  It helped a lot.  More on that later.
7. Eve drive south - a couple reported accidents in Lyndonville and a highway accident in St. Johns.  from Burke, to S.91 to St. J's was slushy and a bit slippery.  Kept the speed at about 45-50mph.  At St. Johns, @i93, the roads were wet, got my speed up to about 60.  Snowplows in the AM were traded for salt spreaders at night.  I must have passed about eight of them from St. J's to Plymouth, where the rain stopped.  There southward the roads are simply pavement dry and temps to the high 30's.
8.  Temp inversion at Franconia notch too.  Notch was 39, valley (both n. and s. of Franc) were 32.


That's all for now.  Time for dinner.  Pic and TR later.


----------

